
When a Unicorn Startup Stumbles, Its Employees Get Hurt - ChrisCinelli
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/27/technology/when-a-unicorn-start-up-stumbles-its-employees-get-hurt.html?_r=0
======
CarolineW
Extensive previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783711)

~~~
mohsinr
Thanks for the link.

------
bigtones
This is from 2015 - should be reflected in the title.

